
Twitter suspending users for “breaking rules” unless you give them a tel number - upofadown
https://old.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/ivhguw/twitter_is_suspending_and_blaming_users_for/
======
detaro
That's been the case for new accounts for years as far as I know. (although
I'm not sure about the "breaking rules" part - the usual "reason" was
"suspicious activity", which makes a tiny sliver more sense. But if they want
that for everyone, they should just drop the pretext and require it from the
start)

------
rvz
> For full access, please: > Pass a Google reCAPTCHA challenge > Verify your
> phone number

Now I don't know why anyone wants to register on that website. You don't give
your phone number to random strangers. So why should anyone have to give their
numbers to a surveillance capitalist company like Twitter.

